# Malvern show - Nuke attending



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Just in case anyone wants to pick my brains (In exchange for Coffee / Biccies) i will be coming down to the Malvern show on Saturday for the day

Happy to answer any queries on anything related to the site / full timing etc

So see you all there


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

O best bid an tucker then the silver tea set and all that as the Boss is joining us :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Well, got to give you full marks for courage Nuke.

When Jacquie has finished bending your ear, pop down to Bristol for a bit of peace an quiet. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Nuke

Should you just happen to be passing by stand 34, please pop across and say hello (if you have the time).....we missed you at Peterborough as it was difficult to get away from the punters during the day  

Regards
Linda


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Oy LC
I was one of them punters matey :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
And the amount of dosh we spent with you I expected you to spend some time with me, Nuke gets the invite for FREE :roll: :roll: :roll: 
Favoritism that's what I call it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

kands said:


> And the amount of dosh we spent with you I expected you to spend some time with me, Nuke gets the invite for FREE
> Keith


From what I recall Keith...we came looking for Nuke and ended up taking root in your RV :lol: :lol: :lol: 
You and Sharon shouldn't be so generous with your hospitality as you never know who you'll get landed with :wink: :lol: :lol: 
Anyway, you don't need an invite......you should know that by now :wink:


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*Nuke at Malvern*

Hi Nuke

Will anybody have the new stickers for sale at the show,as i'd like to buy a few.

Cheers
Duncan


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

You can always come oop north nukey and get yer 'ands mucky :wink:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Don't forget to post piccies.....and I want to see you all going for the atmosphere and wearing stetsons.(and you Nuke) :wink:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

hi all, just got back and just wanted to say thx to everyone who entertained (and fed and watered me) during the day with special mentions for Jacquie and Mary 

Had a nice time chatting to members and meeting new members who i hadn't met before.

Show seemed fairly busy but most traders i spoke with said not as busy as usual for that show and not making as much money as anticipated, this could be down to the show organisers swapping the layout around a bit though.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I have posted an ariel view of the 3 counteis show...no prizes for picking out your own 'van! 8O 8O . They are in the gallery Page 16. 
Possibly , I think.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Spacerunner

It took a while to work out where your picture was...having found it I thought I better add a link for you

It is HERE

Mike


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks Mike, I've scattered a few more pics around the site, so I hope members will eventually bump into them. :roll:


----------

